
Show HN: Astroflow – An unified logging framework for all languages - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astrocorp42/astroflow-go
======
z0mbie42
Hi author here.

Logging is hard but you can't avoid it
([https://kerkour.com/post/logging](https://kerkour.com/post/logging)) so I'm
trying to create an improved experience across all programming languages, let
me introduce to you: Astroflow - The unified logging layer.

An unified API for fast and configurable logging libraries.

There is currently the Go version: [https://github.com/astrocorp42/astroflow-
go](https://github.com/astrocorp42/astroflow-go)

and the JavaScript version: [https://github.com/astrocorp42/astroflow-
js](https://github.com/astrocorp42/astroflow-js)

